# screw slivers



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Scorpions seem to have the most....MAN :whistling2: It's a relief when ya finally get em all dug out!!! The pointer finger catches hell!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Boogers in the head!!!!


----------

